# GU24 base



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

What are the noticeable differences in light and operation between a 27 watt GU24 cfl and a standard edison base cfl? We have narrowed it down to a few Chandeliers(from other post) so my work is done in that department But my lighting supplier has GU24 retro fit bases that screw in and have a tab that makes them not be able to screw out so they become permenant. I was wondering if there worth it compared to just using a standard cfl, and if it eliminates the slow start of the standard cfl?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd say the base that can't be removed is for LEED or Energy Star requirements.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

THanks, That is why I might use them is for a local rebate for Estar, but how about difference in opperation? Are the GU24 lamps much better?


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

I was not aware they were making cfl in gu24 base. The only experience I have with them is in emergency lights (12v gu24, not easy to find). I can't imagine they would start any faster than regular cfl, but if the rebate covers the cost, I might consider it.


----------

